# Leyland Reservoir



## night crawler (Oct 21, 2013)

Seems the place is to obe demolished but you will get the chance to look round for two weeks before they start. So anyone round that way you can look round with no one chaseing you off 
http://www.chorleyhistorysociety.co.uk/


----------



## PaulPowers (Oct 21, 2013)

Hahahahaahahhaha guess where I was at 12pm today


----------



## night crawler (Oct 21, 2013)

Nice one I'll check flickr


----------

